# Debian komfortabel Datei-Berechtigungen verwalten



## jimb0p (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche ein Tool mit dem ich einfach die Berechtigungen einzelner Verzeichnisse oder Dateien verwalten kann auf einem Debian Server mit einer Sambafreigabe. Habe es aktuell immer über die Shell gemacht, wollte mal fragen ob es da irgendwas nettes gibt um es über ein Webinterface o.ä. zu machen. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## sheel (24. Januar 2017)

Hi

welche genau?
Die Grundlegenen wie "writable" usw. pro Share, die Linux-Masken, oder die Linux-ACLs?


----------



## jimb0p (28. Januar 2017)

Hi sheel,
die Linux Masken und ACLs.

Gruß!


----------

